# Rabbit Box Traps



## Scavenger (Jan 1, 2011)

Who out there is setting rabbit box traps and how many do you set each year? I usually set about a dozen, but end up losing a few due to theft. It's a shame when you can't put something down on your own land and not be able to go back and get it!


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

I haven't set any traps as of yet. Have plenty of wild buns making my yard home. Got a link to making rabbit box traps? Thanks.


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 1, 2011)

http://mdc.mo.gov/sites/default/files/resources/2010/05/4525_2245.pdf

Above is a link to a good pattern for building rabbit box traps.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't know bout trappin' but if'n there were any around I'd sure be out hunting them. 
In the 40 plus years I've been here the only rabbits I've ever seen was during the time I raised them.....


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Scavenger (Jan 1, 2011)

Good pics David...Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

What do you bait a rabbit box trap with ?


----------



## Joshua Tree (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi, I am new here, and I really enjoy the site. Den Traps are really cool. The animal is left in its natural habitat until it is time to harvest. And the trap will never get stolen, and the trap will probably never be found by anybody but the trap builder. Super easy to build. Naturally camouflaged. For more description and instructions, please reference www.survivalblog.com/2008/08/how_to_make_dentype_game_traps.html .


----------



## Scavenger (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Joshua...great idea!
Hillbilly: I use mostly apples to bait with, but have used turnips, cabbage and onion.


----------

